# Dw new Stickers



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

To go with our Youtube Lives - new stickers just arrived who will be the first to get one ! :buffer:


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Looking good Bill &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Have you got any of the slimline ones?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Please send me details for a sticker please 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Size? Price?
Cheers 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cole_E91 said:


> Have you got any of the slimline ones?


yes we have the urls


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

pt1 said:


> Size? Price?
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


60mm and havent worked a price out yet :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

put me down for a few please Bill :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

cossiecol said:


> put me down for a few please Bill :thumb:


sure thing col


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks good, can we have an update of what all is available please?


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> yes we have the urls


Could you please message me, I'd like two please.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

cooter k said:


> Looks good, can we have an update of what all is available please?


Urls / ocd and these at the moment


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cheers Bill, received mine today 









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Much prefer the url ones to be honest


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Agree, I'm not a huge fan of this I'm afraid. Bit too busy. Original is clean and simple, It could do with a mild refresh or slight twist to lift it a little but all in all it just works doesn't it.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

TonyHill said:


> Much prefer the url ones to be honest





VenomUK said:


> Agree, I'm not a huge fan of this I'm afraid. Bit too busy. Original is clean and simple, It could do with a mild refresh or slight twist to lift it a little but all in all it just works doesn't it.


Thats great as we still do the URLS ones

These are more for like your tool box etc :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll have a couple too, please, Whizzy. 

As you say, perfect for the tool box. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> Thats great as we still do the URLS ones
> 
> These are more for like your tool box etc :thumb:


I've received the circle ones instead of the URL ones?


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Can I get away with just writing Detailing World with my finger in the filth on the back window?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Very happy with my sticker, know its not to everybody's taste but I like to be different


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cole_E91 said:


> I've received the circle ones instead of the URL ones?


send me a dm please


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

vsideboy said:


> Can I get away with just writing Detailing World with my finger in the filth on the back window?


go for it - make sure we see the picture :thumb:


----------

